# General Topics > Food, Feeders, Live, Frozen, Culturing, etc >  how often should i feed my baby pacman frog?

## jabasmama

I just got my new baby pacman frog on sunday.  He (or she) is about the size of a quarter...maybe even a little smaller.  He took 3 baby crickets when we got home, and then another 4 or so that night! He ate around 5 crickets last night, and 5 tonight! The crickets are pinheads, not very big at all, but am i feeding him too much? He certainly wants them and goes right for them. No poops yet that I can see.  I am dusting the crickets too.

----------


## Froggiefressh

If you feel the pinheads are too small, The rule of thumb is to offer food the same size as the length between the frog's eyes. Dust the food items every other feeding to make sure you do not overdose. You can feed babies everyday.

----------


## jabasmama

thanks froggiefressh! I think I might upgrade a bit on the size of the crickets, but jaba is just so small right now! He's certainly got an appetite though!

----------


## Froggiefressh

> thanks froggiefressh! I think I might upgrade a bit on the size of the crickets, but jaba is just so small right now! He's certainly got an appetite though!


No problem at all =) When I got my baby pacman he ate like crazy too. I fed him large crickets, he had no problem eating them.

----------

